# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cấp cứu, cấp cứu!

## Mr_Dam

Tôi dùng OScommerce khi up len mang để chạy , thỉnh thoảng khi gọi đến trang account.php lúc thì được, lúc thì thấy báo lỗi "Call to a member function set_snapshot()".Mong anh em giúp mình cái!#-o

----------

